# NGD: Ormsby Hypemachine Ebony 7



## DaddleCecapitation (Feb 4, 2014)

The delivery came this morning, so I jumped out of bed, dressed haphazardly, and ran to the front door like an over-energetic terrier.

After opening the box and seeing the inside, I took a shower to get nice and clean, but then I played the actual thing and realised it was probably the best guitar I've ever played.

Unplugged, it's really, really loud. The combination of Swamp Ash and Tasmanian Blackwood as well as the body chambering meant that this guitar was really resonant.

Plugged in with high gain, it's like a choir of angels ascending from heaven and beheading every infidel. It sustains for ages and sounds brutal!

The pickups are super tight when palm muting, the neck profile is exactly the way I wanted and the wide fan is great for tuning stability (I had to actually measure it because no one knew how long it was on the low end). Not to mention, the ebony top is all sorts of sweet chocolaty goodness.

Specs:
-25.5 - 27.67 inch scale 7 string
-Swamp Ash body
-Ebony top /w matching headstock
-Tasmanian Blackwood neck
-Ebony fretboard
-Ivoroid binding on body, neck and head
-Stainless steel frets
-Ormsby spec 1-string bridges
-Ormsby Nunchuck/De La Creme pickups
-1 volume, 1 tone w/ coil split, 3 way switch
-Sperzel locking tuners
-Dunlop straplocks
-stainless steel covers
-Glow in the dark green side dots

iPhone pics:


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 4, 2014)

Well color me jealous, that is one fine piece of instrument.  Perry does a great job once again, as always.

Congrats and HNGD!


----------



## r1tu4l (Feb 4, 2014)

That, my friend, is f%^cking beautiful!  Happy NGD!


----------



## patsanger (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats! What tuning and any vids?


----------



## Alcoholocaust (Feb 4, 2014)

DAT EBONEEEE, killer man!


----------



## Insinfier (Feb 4, 2014)

Making me want one of these...

Making me *NEED* one of these!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 4, 2014)

Hell yeah man! Can't wait to come around and cop a feel this weekend!


----------



## Xaios (Feb 4, 2014)

Hawt.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Feb 4, 2014)

Niiiiice


----------



## Pezshreds (Feb 4, 2014)

Please PM me your full address, and times when you won't be at the property. I promise you nothing will happen to your guitar 
HNOD dude, these things are absolute beasts


----------



## Svava (Feb 4, 2014)

I would absolutely rub that against my chest.

Well played sir.
Congratulations.


----------



## beneharris (Feb 4, 2014)

gorgeous guitar. That 4th picture down is a neat optical illusion. Looks like the neck is totally twisted.


----------



## narad (Feb 5, 2014)

My favorite run. Time reinstate Guitar of the Month ;-)


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 5, 2014)

That is just a beautiful guitar. Super score sir!


----------



## Stijnson (Feb 5, 2014)

Love it man, looks awesome! Congrats


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 5, 2014)

DaddleCecapitation said:


> -Glow in the dark green side dots



Boo! No in the dark shots!

But seriously dude, thats really nice and if I was to splash out on Ormsby customer, its the exact specs i'd go for.
Gonna bookmark this for future use!


----------



## danresn (Feb 5, 2014)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## curtisleviathan (Feb 5, 2014)

man that' sick, my favorite part of it all is the name, classic


----------



## Edika (Feb 5, 2014)

Beautiful instrument and congratulations! 
I am kicking myself not getting into the 2014 run . Ah well if I manage to save up maybe on 2015.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 5, 2014)

Funny, the first sofa picture with the perspective and fanned frets make it look like the neck is warped. 
Not a BM-style fan myself, but ebony tops sure look good.


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Feb 5, 2014)

HNGD!!


----------



## cardinal (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice dude, congrats.


----------



## Boogyman69 (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow, speechless dude!


----------



## Coreysaur (Feb 5, 2014)

OH...MY...GOD! I think I need a new pair of underwear.  This is even hotter than Kate Upton in Egypt.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Feb 5, 2014)

I love how perry uses Machine screws not wood screws


----------



## ikarus (Feb 5, 2014)

EPIC!! HNGD!


----------



## Jacobine (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh my lanta. That is just amazing. HNGD


----------



## technomancer (Feb 5, 2014)

These look like they turned out great


----------



## asher (Feb 5, 2014)

This may be my favorite one.


----------



## kruneh (Feb 5, 2014)

Sweet looking


----------



## Splinterhead (Feb 5, 2014)

Looks stellar! Congrats man!


----------



## MetalDaze (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm believing the hype!


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 5, 2014)

AMAZING! i love these copies. most of them look better than BMs anyway IMO


----------



## Minoin (Feb 6, 2014)

If I lived on the other side of the earth, I know where I'd take my business.. Perry makes some very nice guitars!! Congrats!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 6, 2014)

Another 3 have recently hit the USA. Expect a NGD with a beaut 6 string ziricote top today.


----------



## Neilzord (Feb 6, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! Congrats!  

One day. I will own an Ormsby! ( I keep telling myself )


----------



## Aris_T (Feb 6, 2014)

Perfect!!!

Congrtas and enjoy!!!


----------



## Dyingsea (Feb 6, 2014)

Beast mode


----------



## ElRay (Feb 6, 2014)

DaddleCecapitation said:


> The delivery came this morning, so I jumped out of bed, dressed like an over-energetic terrier, and ran to the front door haphazardly.



FTFY 

Seriously, congrats man!


----------



## schwiz (Feb 6, 2014)

HNGD!!! The thing is beautiful, as one would expect from this builder!


I went and checked out Perry's website to see some of his builds, and my god... all his guitars are wicked awesome, but I want to make him a new website so bad. ::cringe::


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah... It's been brought up in our run groups on FB. Dude is just so busy.


----------



## madloff (Feb 6, 2014)

The woods. The colors. This is perfect. 

HNGD man!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 6, 2014)

Exquisite.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Feb 6, 2014)

That Ebony top looks awesome! I really want to get in on the 2015 Hype run!! These things are awesome!


----------



## schwiz (Feb 6, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Yeah... It's been brought up in our run groups on FB. Dude is just so busy.



I'd do a site for a Lefty Hypemachine, which would include technical support for 2 years after implementation of the site! Just sayin'. If you want my references, send me a PM.


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 6, 2014)

looks fantastic. what kinda bridges are those? those dont look like the ABM single strings. they look top loading.


----------



## mongey (Feb 6, 2014)

super nice man

whats the price range on these ?


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 6, 2014)

Holy Manischewitz that's perfect. Awesome.


----------



## Chrisjd (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow, gorgeous. It just looks very fast and comfortable.


----------



## absolutorigin (Feb 10, 2014)

Love this guitar. I'm definitely liking these more than the actual BMs.


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 10, 2014)

Super sexy special chocolate guitar!


----------



## savanderbok (Feb 11, 2014)

that thing is deadly.


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 11, 2014)

Beautiful. 

I think this needs to be posted after every post from Ormsby about build quality within the Etherial guitar build thread haha. No silly carbon fiber frills or silly inlays. Just a masterful build done to perfection.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Feb 12, 2014)

shit dude, i need a multi scale

kawaiiii


----------



## Overtone (Feb 13, 2014)

i rike


----------



## Fringe (Feb 13, 2014)

HOLY SH...OES! Absolutely stunning! I knew I should have jumped on the Ormsby train when I first read about it... Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## unadventurer (Feb 13, 2014)

I love the look of that bridge. HNGD!


----------



## skcidrgross (Feb 13, 2014)

Pretty F'n Nice!!!


----------



## Suho (Feb 13, 2014)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## noise in my mind (Feb 14, 2014)

more pic please


----------



## capoeiraesp (May 3, 2014)

Hope this bump is OK.
Alec, the owner of this beast came around last night to share some Hype goodness with me. Unfortunately he had to leave it with me because he had to catch a train across town in wet weather. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGHOA1tD54k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dametalbeast (May 4, 2014)

beautiful top, almost looks like some really dark rosewood. HNGD!


----------



## Alikingravi (May 4, 2014)

Dayem that guitar looks smooth!


----------



## Tisca (May 4, 2014)

How hard is it to transition to fanned frets?


----------



## Neilzord (May 5, 2014)

Dayum! Seriously stunning guitar HNGD!!!!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation (May 7, 2014)

Tisca said:


> How hard is it to transition to fanned frets?



Easy.

If you're gonna do sweeps on the higher frets, it's a little more difficult, but for riffing it took no extra thought.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh.. I'm just poking around on here, creating more GAS for myself. Damnit.

Bump for the sweet ass ebony top. Perfect guitar.


----------



## jayeshrc (Jul 11, 2014)

Any particular reason the neck isnt shaped all the way to the heel as compared to an AANJ or something?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 11, 2014)

Nope. It's just the way it's done.


----------



## frahmans (Jul 11, 2014)

Can't believe I Just saw this. Man, that's awesome. Another reason to come home to Australia - Perry's Guitars


----------



## jayeshrc (Jul 12, 2014)

capoeiraesp said:


> Nope. It's just the way it's done.


what do you mean? am i missing something? 

i'm not pointing fingers and picking flaws; just asking why this rather than a fully shaped one all the way to the heel?


----------



## Helstormau (Jul 12, 2014)

jayeshrc said:


> what do you mean? am i missing something?
> 
> i'm not pointing fingers and picking flaws; just asking why this rather than a fully shaped one all the way to the heel?



Not necessary I guess  I imagine it wouldnt matter


----------



## PBGas (Jul 12, 2014)

Those fanned fret guitars are very neat looking. This one is a beauty! congrats!


----------



## TraE (Jul 12, 2014)

Glad this thread got bumped, that guitar is awesome! The other one in the pic with just 2 guitars in front of the Marshall is AMAZING as well.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 13, 2014)

This is too beautiful for my eyes.

Perry kills it again.


----------



## Letuchy (Jul 14, 2014)

Awesome!!! HNGD dude


----------



## Neilzord (Jul 14, 2014)

Damn, One day I WILL have an Ormsby. 

Stunning guitar man HNGD!!!!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 14, 2014)

http://youtu.be/g2O7rZTBs7w


----------



## hiroprotagonist (Jul 15, 2014)

Damn. That thing gives me wood.


----------

